# Patek Philippe E19C



## Des Roberts (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a Patek Philippe cal.E19C with circuit problems.

I believe that this is a highly finished ETA produced movement, 19.4 mm.

Help need for circuit replacement or ETA calibre identification.

Regards

Des Roberts


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi des a quick picky may help.


----------

